# are furries nice or mean?



## forane (Aug 27, 2012)

i know a group cant be generalized to all of them, but i recently decided to try and get back into the fandom (i forgot about it for a while). so i went on a few sites and... it seems like furries have become very mean. =( jokes are one thing, but on their profiles they say things in a very... rough-around-the-edges way? i really can't think of a word for it. instead of being friendly, they act with a superiority complex. they dont seem to care if they leave bad first impressions. they call each other bad words all the time. they seem to work toward separating themselves more from each other. profiles filled with _"im a bitch/fuck you/suck my ____"_ or _"i hate newfags/fucking furfags/yiff in hell"_... just didn't expect furries to say these things. it comes off as self-loating but they also do it to other people. they don't seem happy anymore, just grumpy, angry, bitter, etc. it's possible that it's only the sites i went on, and that people in general are becoming this way too. i don't like it though. perhaps i'm being too sensitive, but, what happened to nice people? what have been your experiences with furries? nice or mean?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 27, 2012)

Furries are people. That's all you need to know. The rest is just social skills.

EDIT:

WAIT, ARE YOU WHO I THINK YOU ARE

WE ALL KNOW YOU LACK THEM LOLOLOLOL


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 27, 2012)

forane said:


> i know a group cant be generalized to all of them



But let's try anyway!



forane said:


> they call each other bad words all the time. they seem to work toward separating themselves more from each other. profiles filled with _"im a bitch/fuck you/suck my ____"_ or _"i hate newfags/fucking furfags/yiff in hell"_... just didn't expect furries to say these things.



...what site was this? I thought furry profiles were usually "omg murr i'm a sexy otter hi [20 profile icons] yiff yiff ^___^ NO CRITICISM THX"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2012)

Grumpiness tends towards infinity with time spent online. ;3


----------



## BRN (Aug 27, 2012)

The only trouble with furries is that only a few of them ever sleep!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 27, 2012)

SIX said:


> The only trouble with furries is that only a few of them ever sleep!





SIX said:


> ever sleep!



THE FORBIDDEN WORDS


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 27, 2012)

...that was sickeningly clever


if i had to give an actual response

well, no i don't really have one, i think you just have to understand there's a large number of people who think in that way


----------



## Smelge (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm gonna shit in your earhole.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 27, 2012)

Some furries, especially older ones, do tend to be a bit grumpy and get frustrated easily by people new to the fandom. 
But for every couple crotchity ones there is a really nice one who will answer any newbie questions and just be generally nice.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

Aw, I want this thread to be called "Are you a good furry, or a bad furry?" 

I've had more good than bad experiences really, but that's probably due to the fact that furries are _people _and not a magic all-accepting kingdom of cherubs...Make of that what you will.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 27, 2012)

Grumps appear in every type of social group. 
Just avoid them, don't antagonize them and look for the nice people in the fandom. 

That seems like a more logical thing to do than to generalize an entire group and bitch about them on a forum.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> THE FORBIDDEN WORDS



That name is so scary it gives Freddy Kreuger nightmares.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

There are always going to be assholes in any group you look into. I've found the furry fandom to be no different; yeah there are some assholes but there are some good people out there too.



Ozriel said:


> That name is so scary it gives Freddy Kreuger nightmares.


I always thought the name that did that was Chris Hansen.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> I always thought that name was Chris Handsome.



Fix'ed that for ya


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2012)

People fuck with people and joke around?

Wow, that's news to me :roll:


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Fix'ed that for ya



I wrote it like that to start with but I thought it looked wrong. Good thing I'm going to College now because my public school education is showing. lol


----------



## Mentova (Aug 27, 2012)

Who wants to take bets on if this is an eversleep alt? Anyone? :V


----------



## burakki (Aug 27, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> There are always going to be assholes in any group you look into. I've found the furry fandom to be no different; yeah there are some assholes but there are some good people out there too.



But how many assholes really are out there? sure you can't measure them, but almost everything that i've seen of the fandom is super nice, save one or two cases. I'm limited because i really don't know any other furs, but nothing i've seen on video or any other medium has given me a perspective on the bad side. What are they like?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Who wants to take bets on if this is an eversleep alt? Anyone? :V



I'll put a nickel in the betting pool.
I would add more, but that's all I had in my pocket.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

burakki said:


> But how many assholes really are out there? sure you can't measure them, but almost everything that i've seen of the fandom is super nice, save one or two cases. I'm limited because i really don't know any other furs, but nothing i've seen on video or any other medium has given me a perspective on the bad side. What are they like?



I don't really know any furs in real life so what I've seen is mostly through internet/ gaming interactions. I haven't run into a lot of jerks but I've run into enough were I can say they're there. It's not like furries are the only ones that can be jerks and from what I've experienced the amount of furries that I've talked to that were jerks is probably the same or even less than non furries. But I have run into some real asshole furries though; lifestylers and this is my religion types.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 27, 2012)

The majority of furries I've got to known are all sweethearts and understanding people; that's the one main reason I love the fandom so much. I almost never run into any mean furries; I don't know why. But people are people, we all have different personalities, and that's all there really is to it. Can't do anything about it but avoid the person if you don't have a good taste for them. I tend to have a talent for finding only the "nice" ones. And even the ones I suspect to be mean, they still treat me nice anyway, but I notice they aren't so nice to others.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> The majority of furries I've got to known are all sweethearts and understanding people; that's the one main reason I love the fandom so much. I almost never run into any mean furries; I don't know why. But people are people, we all have different personalities, and that's all there really is to it. Can't do anything about it but avoid the person if you don't have a good taste for them. I tend to have a talent for finding only the "nice" ones. And even the ones I suspect to be mean, they still treat me nice anyway, but I notice they aren't so nice to others.



I've met and spoken to a few, but that involved dealthing with them publicly at conventions and furmeets. When that happens, I ignore them and go on my merry way despite them being insufferable jackasses that need to be put in their place. 

Furries aren't a super special cult filled with more free love than a Woodstock festival. Furries are people.


----------



## burakki (Aug 27, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> I don't really know any furs in real life so what I've seen is mostly through internet/ gaming interactions. I haven't run into a lot of jerks but I've run into enough were I can say they're there. It's not like furries are the only ones that can be jerks and from what I've experienced the amount of furries that I've talked to that were jerks is probably the same or even less than non furries. But I have run into some real asshole furries though; l*ifestylers and this is my religion types*.



Now i've heard the term lifestyle thrown around every so often, but what exactly does it mean? Is it one of those nutty people who wear their fursuit to work every day and expect to be given special treatment because of how they feel?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2012)

And before the end of the first page the conversation devolves into discussing the fandom's minority pursuits. x3


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> And before the end of the first page the conversation devolves into discussing the fandom's minority pursuits. x3



Of course. Otherwise, it would've just devolved into discussing  banned users that keep reappearing like herpies that bring up things related to "people are mean to me".

The discussion of the topic you've mentioned is much better than the latter I've mentioned.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

burakki said:


> Now i've heard the term lifestyle thrown around every so often, but what exactly does it mean? Is it one of those nutty people who wear their fursuit to work every day and expect to be given special treatment because of how they feel?



Sometimes yes but I would also apply it to people who let the fandom run their entire lives, ex everything they do has to revolve around furry; those two things, lifestylers and this is my religion folks, run together from my experience. You know the types of people that think that any criticizing of the fandom is a personal attack and those who think they deserve special treatment because there a furry. I personally haven't really run into them first hand but I've seen their stupidity unfold on the internet. Those are the types of assholes that give us all a bad name.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've never met other furries in person, but I am always trying to be the opposite of the description you just posted about them.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

How a furry acts depends on their personality. However, the level of the fandom is different for each member of it. I'm a furry, but it doesn't consume my life.

I'm more calm and easygoing myself, despite my fursona's dark personality.  Learn to know the individual based on their personality, not just from the fursona.

A word of warning though, there are always trolls in every group, so be careful of them.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 27, 2012)

We are very nice ja, here step into free shower. Don't mind ze zyklon b pellets, zey are fur ze lice in ze fur. You will be reunited with your furry family soon.


----------



## forane (Aug 27, 2012)

you guys are confusing me a bit, but i think i get the gist of your replies. you brought up a good point though. there's a lot of annoying people in the fandom, and that's why so many are grumpy: from dealing with the annoying ones. i can see that you guys are very annoyed at them. i personally never met any furries in person really (briefly met like two but barely talked to them). so this was just an online observation. actually, people online tend to be mean because they can- regardless of any subculture or group. so maybe that explains it. they have built up anger and let it out online, they get it from other people being annoying online. i hope what i'm saying makes sense.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 27, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> We are very nice ja, here step into free shower. Don't mind ze zyklon b pellets, zey are fur ze lice in ze fur. You will be reunited with your furry family soon.



There's joking and there's going over-the-top.
You crossed the line between both.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 27, 2012)

Everyone has their bad days. Some can be harsher than others, it really depends.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm always mean.  Stay away from me.


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Aug 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'm always mean.  Stay away from me.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm nice, just a bit quiet ^^.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, they're all cruel. Every last on of 'em. 



forane said:


> i know a group cant be generalized to all of them


... you've just stated why it's tricky to give a straight answer to your question. 



> i really can't think of a word for it. instead of being friendly, they  act with a superiority complex. they dont seem to care if they leave bad  first impressions. they call each other bad words all the time. they  seem to work toward separating themselves more from each other. profiles  filled with _"im a bitch/fuck you/suck my ____"_ or _"i hate newfags/fucking furfags/yiff in hell"_... just didn't expect furries to say these things. it comes off as self-loating but they also do it to other people.


It is an acquired humor, isn't it.


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2012)

You can't describe a group of dogfucking pedophiles as "nice" or "mean."

You can describe them as "crazy motherfuckers," though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2012)

Furries are people.

Holy shit, we're assholes.


----------



## Psynapse (Aug 28, 2012)

I would say 'depends on who you ask' but that horse has been beaten to death in the 1st page.
"I may not agree with what you have to say but I will defend to the death your right to say it."-What I use when dealing with assholes in the fandom.Also,"You're a furry too bro. You've no right to hate."


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh wait...


forane said:


> but i recently decided to try and get back into the fandom



Well in that case, Welcome back to the internet.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 28, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> I wrote it like that to start with but I thought it looked wrong. Good thing I'm going to College now because my public school education is showing. lol



Oh no, you spelled it correctly. If anything you're just not as much of a random useless fact nerd/expert as I am http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDqZc6rY6Is <---This shall entertain you I think (as well as explain my post XP)

Oh and Psynaspe, be careful not to double/triple post...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 28, 2012)

If I like you, I'll be nice. 

If not, well fuck you. 

That's about it. :v


----------



## WagsWolf (Aug 28, 2012)

What can I add that hasn't been said?
Everyone is different, every social group and society has it's black sheep, sailor-talkers, common street hoe, and the occasional derp
There are also good people, somewhere... xD
But sincerely, I've met pretty good-hearted furries, but i have met a select few that were... Let's just say untasteful types...


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Who wants to take bets on if this is an eversleep alt? Anyone? :V



I doubt it. Eversleep would have put a secret message in his post giving it away that it was him. So far, no secret messages. I could be wrong


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 28, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I doubt it. Eversleep would have put a secret message in his post giving it away that it was him. So far, no secret messages. I could be wrong



The wording really does it, the whiny childish tone in particular.


----------



## Recel (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you guys done witch hunting?

And furrys are assholes. Some mentally, some in other ways. :V


----------



## Serrion (Aug 28, 2012)

It honestly depends on where you look. Behind each fursona is usually a living breathing person with a unique personality/attitude/tolerance for event x. Sure some furs will be grumpy and others nice, some may be simply having an off day. Honestly I tend to view people as nice until proven otherwise and I carry this view to those I interact with online. Mean or nice depends on your views as well as the actions/words of the individual(s) you are interacting with.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 28, 2012)

forane said:


> i know a group cant be generalized to all of them, but i recently decided to try and get back into the fandom (i forgot about it for a while). so i went on a few sites and... it seems like furries have become very mean. =( jokes are one thing, but on their profiles they say things in a very... rough-around-the-edges way? i really can't think of a word for it. instead of being friendly, they act with a superiority complex. they dont seem to care if they leave bad first impressions. they call each other bad words all the time. they seem to work toward separating themselves more from each other. profiles filled with _"im a bitch/fuck you/suck my ____"_ or _"i hate newfags/fucking furfags/yiff in hell"_... just didn't expect furries to say these things. it comes off as self-loating but they also do it to other people. they don't seem happy anymore, just grumpy, angry, bitter, etc. it's possible that it's only the sites i went on, and that people in general are becoming this way too. i don't like it though. perhaps i'm being too sensitive, but, what happened to nice people? what have been your experiences with furries? nice or mean?



Truly, I have no real opinion of the kindness of furs- I guess it just goes one way or the other. For instance, I SEEM to remember someone insulting one of us (not naming names: they know who they are), but there are still some furs around here that are pretty awesome and likeable. Just like ordinary humans- some you think are cool, and some you wish would vanish.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Who wants to take bets on if this is an eversleep alt? Anyone? :V



Alright, forgive my being a newb, but who is this eversleep?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 28, 2012)

Psynapse said:


> "I may not agree with what you have to say but I will defend to the death your right to say it."-What I use when dealing with assholes in the fandom.Also*,"You're a furry too bro. You've no right to hate."*



That line grates on my nerves more than anything else.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I've been beaten to the "people like to say mean things as jokes to friends; it's an acquired humor" bit. I want my time on this thread, too, though. :c



Gibby said:


> The wording really does it, the whiny childish tone in particular.



Last I saw he'd moved on to SoFurry.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 28, 2012)

Blues said:


> Last I saw he'd moved on to SoFurry.


He's visited UKFur... it went down well, I know that much.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Alright, forgive my being a newb, but who is this eversleep?



A very...very amusing person who is DEAD serious with the silly insane asylum type rants he posts.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 28, 2012)

LMFAO eversleep. I don't remember, did he piss off the staff too much or did he get trolled into RQing FA?


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DW_ said:


> LMFAO eversleep. I don't remember, did he piss off the staff too much or did he get trolled into RQing FA?



*looks at his fa* well...it DOES say suspended ya know soooooooooooo


----------



## DW_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I generally don't look at userpages that often so...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 28, 2012)

LIke it or not, Furries are still people and people can be nice or mean; but on the internet, they usually lean towards the latter since they can get away with it. They're much more pleasant when they're within range of your fist, or your foot.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 28, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Oh no, you spelled it correctly. If anything you're just not as much of a random useless fact nerd/expert as I am http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDqZc6rY6Is <---This shall entertain you I think (as well as explain my post XP)



The tables do appear to have turned on poor Chris Handsome. Lol, I love that show.


----------



## AlexStone (Aug 28, 2012)

To answer the OP's question it really depends on the person just like in any fandom. Most people I've met have been very nice and friendly but you always have your share of jerks in any fandom. There will also be con artists and creepers, unfortunately. I would say that the majority of people will treat you kindly and very civil but it is a person-to-person basis. But, I have met more nice than mean.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 28, 2012)

There are nice and twatty people in nearly every society/group/comunity.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 29, 2012)

Furries are generally accepting and nice I have found. C:


----------



## Traven V (Aug 29, 2012)

forane said:


> i know a group cant be generalized to all of them, but i recently decided to try and get back into the fandom (i forgot about it for a while). so i went on a few sites and... it seems like furries have become very mean. =( jokes are one thing, but on their profiles they say things in a very... rough-around-the-edges way? i really can't think of a word for it. instead of being friendly, they act with a superiority complex. they dont seem to care if they leave bad first impressions. they call each other bad words all the time. they seem to work toward separating themselves more from each other. profiles filled with _"im a bitch/fuck you/suck my ____"_ or _"i hate newfags/fucking furfags/yiff in hell"_... just didn't expect furries to say these things. it comes off as self-loating but they also do it to other people. they don't seem happy anymore, just grumpy, angry, bitter, etc. it's possible that it's only the sites i went on, and that people in general are becoming this way too. i don't like it though. perhaps i'm being too sensitive, but, what happened to nice people? what have been your experiences with furries? nice or mean?



Sadly one must realize that the fandom is full of trolls as wells as furries. Furries are people as well subject to the same negative and positive virtues as anyone else but there are awesome furs out there, you just gotta keep looking.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Sadly one must realize that the fandom is full of trolls as wells as furries.



I've found that people do that online a lot more than in person.

Then again, I've been called a troll many times online but I'm really just really cynical and sarcastic.

They just don't get my sense of humor 

I act the same way in person but it's probably more apparent I'm joking and/or full of shit.

Many of the furries who are the loudest online are really quiet and shy in person.  It's kind of funny.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 29, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Sadly one must realize that the fandom is full of trolls as wells as furries.


You get called a troll for anything: 
"BAWWWW YOU DONT UNDERSTAND MY DIAPERSHIT FETISH YOU MUST LIKE IT OR UR A TROLL"
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN RAPING CATS HURT THEM? YOU DONT RESPECT MY ANIMAL TOTEM AND MY RIGHTS AS A CAT ON THE INSIDE TO MOLEST MY CAT, U TROLL"


----------



## ZaphodWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL, WHAT?


----------



## Traven V (Aug 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I've found that people do that online a lot more than in person.
> 
> Then again, I've been called a troll many times online but I'm really just really cynical and sarcastic.
> 
> ...



Really I could of summed up my statement by saying well this is the internet XD. I agree, humor oftentimes gets misconstrued I've found but I attribute it to just not knowing them or they don't know me. You're right on many aspects though but you can't say I'm not right, lol I just really wanted to say that good people/furs/whatever exists sometimes when you're down or getting bashed it doesn't seem that way but there are.


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 29, 2012)

ZaphodWolf said:


> LOL, WHAT?



Yes.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 30, 2012)

Depends, do you ask stupid questions?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

Honestly, there aren't many truly mean people as far as my experience tells me. A lot of folk are really gruff though almost to the point where I think some just wanna look cooler, tougher, and smarter than they really are. But, I'll never know for certain so I take most everything said as it is and respond accordingly. The people around here I see being fuckwit cocks are banned rather fast or made a laughing stock in the thread they goofed in.

It's really nothing in comparison to the rest of the fandom though. I could count on Kraid's hand how many bad experiences I've had.


----------



## ZaphodWolf (Aug 30, 2012)

Not mean, just retarded as hell.


----------



## Anubite (Aug 30, 2012)

Mean, not what ive seen or who I have met, but there are some real weirdos and some characters...


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 30, 2012)

fuck this gay earth

(and everyone in it)


----------



## forane (Aug 30, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> A lot of folk are really gruff though almost to the point where I think some just wanna look cooler, tougher, and smarter than they really are..


Yeah, they think being mean is cool?  It's not.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

The fandom can be rather click-ish ,if they don't like you for whatever reason they won't be shy about letting you know .
Now that's for the vocal minority, most furs are pretty descent and if your nice to them , they will be nice to you.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2012)

Furries: Mostly nice, on a nearly mental-patient level of trust and such.
FAFers: Dear God.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 31, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> He's visited UKFur... it went down well, I know that much.



Things seem to be going well.

http://www.sofurry.com/forum/view/thread?id=22049

http://www.sofurry.com/forum/view/thread?id=21345

http://www.sofurry.com/forum/view/thread?id=21366

http://www.sofurry.com/forum/view/thread?id=22053


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 3, 2012)

They're dramatic monsters that will shit on everything, of course they're mean


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 3, 2012)

This question sort of implies that the general furry knows what it means to be nice or mean in social situations. I've seen far too many furries praise things that are really not good, or go on bitch-fits about things that aren't even important.

The answer is no. They are generally too stupid to be properly determined as either.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2012)

Blues said:


> Things seem to be going well.



Poor SoFurry...


----------



## badlands (Sep 3, 2012)

forane said:


> what have been your experiences with furries? nice or mean?



don't let the avatars fool you, furries are people and as such there is no one answer.

 many are nice friendly sorts, some are stuck up gits and a few are just plain strange.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 4, 2012)

We're people. Be nice and we're nice to you. Be an ass, and we'll be asses to you.
It's so simple


----------



## Rakkaki- (Sep 4, 2012)

Furries are people, they will be nice to you if you are nice to them


----------



## Ash (Sep 7, 2012)

SIX said:


> The only trouble with furries is that only a few of them ever sleep!



Leave my sleep schedule alone!


----------

